# Lathe Dawgs (Grants Pass, OR)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 25, 2020)

Lathe Dawgs---September Meeting - tools - by owner - sale
					

Lathe Dawgs is a group of active and retired machinists, hobby machinists, apprentices, and...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 25, 2020)

This looks loke a cool idea - I wonder if there's a similar group in the Portland/Salem Oregon area?


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 25, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> This looks loke a cool idea - I wonder if there's a similar group in the Portland/Salem Oregon area?


There's a couple of us on here, I wonder if we could get a regional forum here on HM to organize one?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jun 25, 2020)

It is a member here on this site that is the contact man on the ad I believe ..............


----------



## MattM (Jun 25, 2020)

I am that "contact man".  I started this group about two years ago from two guys I met through trades/purchases on CL.  We now have about 10 members.  I figure the total machining knowledge is about 300 years as most of us are retired.  We have recently started bringing in apprentices, high school students who no longer have the opportunity to learn in shop class.

Our last meeting at Machinegun Bob's kennel featured his shop built working .22 Gatling gun and his shop built Ma Deauce .50cal Browning machine gun (scaled down to 10/.22).  Both guns function very well.

I mean, what's not to like; machine guns, beers, and his wife's homemade chili?

Our July meeting will be at a local restaurant.  Call or email if you would like to join us.


----------



## alloy (Jun 25, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> This looks loke a cool idea - I wonder if there's a similar group in the Portland/Salem Oregon area?



Now that I'm "retired" so to speak I'm be interested in a group like that in the Portland area.


----------

